# Los Alcazares friends



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

I have now finally arrived and settled down in Los Alcazares next door to San Javier. Met some really nice people but wish to make more friends male and female for total diversity in age groups and interests. If anyone wishes to meet up over a cold beer or a coffee drop me a line as I have loads of time on my hands to fit in with the way office and I'm always willing to chip and help friends when in need. Bringing my car to Spain also has been a god send !


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Envious! Nice place is Los Alcazares, we went there in April on our final day back from a week in Mojacar. Would consider moving in that region eventually, will certainly visit it over the next few years (and sneak the golf clubs in the luggage). I hope you are enjoying being there


----------



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

Drissy said:


> I have now finally arrived and settled down in Los Alcazares next door to San Javier. Met some really nice people but wish to make more friends male and female for total diversity in age groups and interests. If anyone wishes to meet up over a cold beer or a coffee drop me a line as I have loads of time on my hands to fit in with the way office and I'm always willing to chip and help friends when in need. Bringing my car to Spain also has been a god send !


We will be moving to Los Alcazares next year and were wondering how difficult it was for you to register your (presumably) UK car and if it was expensive. Will get in touch next time we are over for a chat and a beer


----------



## Kezar001 (Mar 29, 2014)

We bought in Los Alcazares last year as part of our early retirement plans, only 1 year, 1 month, 4 days....... To go not that we are counting. Out there for a week at the end of the month love it there can't wait'


----------

